# New carpet >: (



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

We're getting new carpet all over my house and that incluldes the room with my cichlid tank. I have no clue on how to break it down to move it. Do I drain the tank and put the fish in buckets? Even if I drained the tank half way that would still be about 362 gallons of water plus all the other nice nacs to move with it. Any suggestions on how to do this? :king:


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wait how many gallons is it? Yeah I would put the fish and as much tank water as you can save in buckets. But take all the water out if you leave it half full it could break when being moved-water is 8lbs a gallon


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Drain and bucket. There is really no easy way. Trying to shortcut is inviting trouble. IMO.... 362 gallons. Half full? Are you serious??? You really don't need to save any water. Just don't let your filter media dry out. How big is your tank... really?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Do yourself a favor, go to sears and buy a submersible pump. It will make quick work of emptying it (and is good if you need to empty the tank in a hurry if you have an emergenvy situation).I would just pump thge bulk of it out the window. Save enough for your fish and your filter media. I wouldn't try to move it with more than puddles in the bottom, you would be just asking for disaster.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

DO you have any other pets?

New carpets contain chemicals that are harmful to some pets until they have aired out for a couple days.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

A dog lol

and its an 85 gallon tank, so 85 / 2 = 42.5 half full
42.5 X 8.53 = 362.....lbs
well its actuall 8.31 lbs/gallon water
or something close sooo = 352lbs alone with water + rocks and rocks and more rocks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, POUNDS!
You said GALLONS, which is why we're all so freaked out


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dogs should be ok. Some carpet manufacturers use chemicals during manufacturing that when installed release chemicals into the air that can kill pet birds.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

my bad :roll: I do have a ****atiel and parakeet though, but they will be upstairs...in the rooms that will not be receiving carpet. Do you think they will still be fine ?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They should be ok since they are on a different floor. Just keep the door closed to give that little bit of extra security. It is only some carpet manufacturers that use these chemicals and unless you call them you dont know which ones it is.  Within a couple days it should be aired out enough where it should be back to normal.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for the advise


----------

